

How To: Make a Laser Espionage Microphone - kkim
http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2007/08/17/how-to-make-a-laser-espionage-microphone/

======
staunch
Foggy memory, but either the CIA or KGB embedded tiny prisms in embassy
window(s) so it was easy to capture the reflection. Without the prism it seems
like this would be a real pain.

Here's another awesome way to pick up sound covertly:
<http://www.nsa.gov/museum/museu00029.cfm>

I'd love to see some instructions how to do that easily. I'd love to try it.

------
chmac
That is deeply awesome. Only of use if you want to listen to a window that you
can hit almost perfectly straight on though. They have the two components at
quite an angle, that wouldn't be practical if you were trying to be
discreet...

~~~
andreyf
If I remember right from high school physics class, hitting it at a greater
angle will get you a better reflection, and hence better sound quality.

------
ivankirigin
Time to buy an IR laser to really fool all but the most observant.

~~~
ivankirigin
I suppose aiming might be hard, but getting a camera that sees low res IR
shouldn't be too hard.

Some IR lasers <http://www.nvginc.com/irlasmod.htm>

------
daniel-cussen
Such a clever hack.

